# Ram 1500 with 8'2" boss vplow



## fcbob (Mar 3, 2013)

I currently run a 1995 Chevy 2500 with a boss rt2 v plow. I want to make the move to Dodge but am having trouble sourcing a 2500 in my price range. I am looking at a late 90s early 00s. I currently plow my own drive which is 300 feet and I do a small parking lot for a local garage. What do you guys think could a 1500 handle the 8'2" v-plow?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

If its a solid axle 1500, you can swap in 3/4 or 1 ton diesel springs.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a 99 1/2 ton and put 3/4 front springs on it and it made a world of a difference.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

A guy around here does 10 plus gas station with half tons and 8'2 v blades on all the trucks

I would do it in a second


----------



## tpiper (Dec 5, 2009)

Wilnip;1612672 said:


> I have a 99 1/2 ton and put 3/4 front springs on it and it made a world of a difference.


are you meaning the coil springs?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

tpiper;1667717 said:


> are you meaning the coil springs?


Yes he is.

It would probably be a bit much for stock coils bit I would do it with 3/4ton or similar coils. Obviously things sill wear faster but it would be OK.


----------

